# C++ - Chat System (Client + Server) HILFE



## Stephan Liebig (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo, 

es geht diesmal um folgendes:

Als besondere Lernleistung für das Abitur wurde mir vorgeschlagen, ein Chat-System in C++ zu programmieren.
Das System soll so aufgebaut werden, dass es einen Chat-Server gibt und die anderen Rechner ein Client-Programm haben.

Ich selbsts würde mich in C++ als Anfänger einstufen und werde daher sicherlich Hilfe brauchen, bei den ein oder anderen stellen. 

Hier sind meine momentanen Fragen:

Was erwartet man von einem Chat-System ? Was muss es können, welche features soll es haben?
Mit welchen Themen muss ich mich genauer beschäftigen um ein Netzwerkfähiges System aufzustellen?
Kennt ihr vielleicht einige Chat-Systeme, die ich mir anschauen kann ? (außer ICQ, mirc)

Vielen Dank schonmal


----------



## Krypthonas (16. Mai 2006)

Stephan Liebig hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als besondere Lernleistung für das Abitur wurde mir vorgeschlagen, ein Chat-System in C++ zu programmieren.


 Was geht ab?

Wenn du Anfänger bist mit C++ (so wie du es selbst gesagt hast) würde ich mich an ein Chat Server nicht ran drauen... Die Stimme die dir das vorgeschlagen hat, hat wahrescheinlich selbst kein Plan davon. Aber egal.

Du musst dir zunächst einmal Grundlagen zu Netzwerken anschauen, respektiv deren Protokollarten und Funktionen. Darauf baust du dann dein Wissen über Sockets auf. 

Wenn du diese einigermaßen verstehst, kannst du beginnen, einen solchen Chat Server zu bauen.


----------



## Stephan Liebig (16. Mai 2006)

Die Stimme, die mir das vorgeschlagen hat, ist ein recht großer Netzwerkprofi, also Informationen über Netzwerkeigenschaften kann ich über Ihn beziehen, bzw. aus dem Unterricht verwenden. 

Mein Problem wird eher bei der Programmierung liegen.


----------



## Ives (16. Mai 2006)

http://www.c-worker.ch/

Geh dort mal die WINSOCK-Tuts durch, danach dürfte diese Sache eigentlich kein Problem mehr sein.


----------



## Tobias K. (16. Mai 2006)

moin


http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c-c...-hilfe-von-windows-sockets-programmieren.html


mfg
Tobias


----------



## Stephan Liebig (16. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank für die 2 Links. Ich werde mich mal damit befassen.

Jetzt vielleicht zu der Frage, was ein User / Admin von einem Chat-System erwartet, habt ihr da paar Anregungen ?


----------



## Ives (16. Mai 2006)

Was erwartetst du dir denn davon, stell doch mal eine Liste zusammen.
Diese wird dann bestimmt optional erweitert wenn du was vergessen haben solltest.


----------



## Stephan Liebig (16. Mai 2006)

Evtl. Funktionen um das System irgendwie zu Personalisieren / Verwalten ?

Ich werde mal schauen das ich eine Liste erstelle ....


----------

